# Sticky  Polk Audio AM3385-A Atrium Sat30 Speaker (each)



## Reviews Bot

*Polk Audio AM3385-A Atrium Sat30 Speaker (each)*

*Description:*
Now you can have legendary Polk Audio sound anywhere on your property. Since 1987, Polk Audio has been refining the art of the subwoofer/satellite system. Now we've brought our experience outside, creating a subwoofer and satellite loudspeaker specifically designed to blend in with your landscape, to live outdoors year round and to standout with their sonic performance. Around a pool, along a path, off a deck or even in the garden, now you can fill your property with the great sound Polk Audio.

*Details:*

DetailValue*Binding*Electronics*Brand*Polk Audio*EAN*0747192116545*Feature*Weatherproof satellite speaker
Acoustically matched to other Atrium series speakers
3-1/2-inch long-throw midrange driver and a 3/4-inch dome tweeter
Stainless steel grille and hardware is ideal for outdoor use
Mount on a deck or wall, drop it from a ceiling with the supplied pendant*Item Height*12 inches*Item Length*13 inches*Item Width*13 inches*Label*Polk Audio*Manufacturer*Polk Audio*MPN*AM3385-A|4*Package Height*8.7 inches*Package Length*12.8 inches*Package Weight*6.2 pounds*Package Width*11.1 inches*PackageQuantity*1*PartNumber*AM3385-A|4*ProductGroup*Speakers*ProductTypeName*SPEAKERS*Publisher*Polk Audio*SKU*ATRIUMSAT30*Studio*Polk Audio*Title*Polk Audio AM3385-A Atrium Sat30 Speaker (each)*UPC*747192116545*UPCList - UPCListElement*747192116545*Item Weight*6 pounds*CatalogNumberList - CatalogNumberListElement*AM3385-A*Model*AM3385-A|4*Warranty*2 Years parts and labor


----------

